# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  جينزات للشباب الحصن

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :.

كيفكم شبابنى 

اليوم جبتلكم جينزات بتمنى انها تعجبكم ..*

----------


## ajluni top

حلوين والله

يسلمو ايديكي بارسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين والله
> 
> يسلمو ايديكي بارسيا


*يسلم قلبك يارب 
تسلملي على هل الطله ومرسي اكتير على مرورك ونورك بصفحتي 
لاتحرمنى وكل مره اعملها ..*

----------


## ajluni top

> *يسلم قلبك يارب 
> تسلملي على هل الطله ومرسي اكتير على مرورك ونورك بصفحتي 
> لاتحرمنى وكل مره اعملها ..*




ما بنستغني

----------


## Mohammed Darabseh

ما شاء الله هذي الجينزات ولا بلاش ...؟؟ 
شباب التكنو ما لبسو مثلهن ...؟

حلوين كتير 

Mohammed Drabseh  

Medicine College 

J.U.S.T

----------


## ayman

هذول ما بينفعو الا للطنطات  بدنا اشي راكز هادي اذا في كتان

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلموووووووو ايدكي 

لكن هدول للشباب ليش بقسم كلام نواعم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هذول ما بينفعو الا للطنطات  بدنا اشي راكز هادي اذا في كتان


كلامك سليم 100%

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يسلموووووووو ايدكي 
> 
> لكن هدول للشباب ليش بقسم كلام نواعم


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> ما شاء الله هذي الجينزات ولا بلاش ...؟؟ 
> شباب التكنو ما لبسو مثلهن ...؟
> 
> حلوين كتير 
> 
> Mohammed Drabseh  
> 
> Medicine College 
> 
> J.U.S.T


*الاحلا طلتك 
مرسي اكتير على مرورك وردك ..
ماتحرمنى من ردودك بصفحاتي ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> هذول ما بينفعو الا للطنطات  بدنا اشي راكز هادي اذا في كتان


*لا بالعكس الله يسامحك ..
الجينز جينز 

في اكمن شغله انا ماحطيتها هي اشوي اوفر او متل ماتحكي مش من لبسنى ..
الاختلاف بالالوان واختلاف بالقصه مش معناته انه لاناس وناس ..
في بيلبس عليها بلايز رسميه وجاكيت او بديهات ممع الشوزهات اما ابوات او كندره جلد اما شموا ..
بيختلف الي لابسها على حسب المكان بس الجينز بظله جينز ..
بس بينك حكمت على عارضيها ..والي عرضوها لازمهم اشويت حركه متل ثني الضهر او بينزل البنطلون اشوي بس كرمال الصوره واللقطه 
..
وعلى العموم بدورلكم على اكمن شغله تانيه وبشوف رايكم فيها ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموووووووو ايدكي 
> 
> لكن هدول للشباب ليش بقسم كلام نواعم


*يسلم قلبك من كل شر ..
اسفه مالقيت قسم لادم ..
لهيك انا حطيته هون ..
مابعرف اذا في قسم لادم لاني دورت وبيني مابشوف اذا موجود ومانتبهتله*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *يسلم قلبك من كل شر ..
> اسفه مالقيت قسم لادم ..
> لهيك انا حطيته هون ..
> مابعرف اذا في قسم لادم لاني دورت وبيني مابشوف اذا موجود ومانتبهتله*


للأسف ما في قسم لأدام  :Smile:

----------


## ashrafwater

لا ياس  عليك بالمزيد المزيد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> للأسف ما في قسم لأدام


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

وين حسان :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> وين حسان


شو بدك بحسان انا موجود  :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

> لا ياس  عليك بالمزيد المزيد


*هلا اخي منور ..*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شو بدك بحسان انا موجود


وين قسم آدم :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا جماعه شو مالكو 
قولو لباريسا شكرا مش بكفيي مهتمه فيكو 
كل واحد فيكو صار يعملي حاله راكز و ما بلبس جينز 
شكرا باريسيا 
رغم اني ما بلبس جينز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو بدك بحسان انا موجود


وين يا مستر عالي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> وين يا مستر عالي


انا هنااااااااااااااا  :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ayman

> *لا بالعكس الله يسامحك ..
> الجينز جينز 
> 
> في اكمن شغله انا ماحطيتها هي اشوي اوفر او متل ماتحكي مش من لبسنى ..
> الاختلاف بالالوان واختلاف بالقصه مش معناته انه لاناس وناس ..
> في بيلبس عليها بلايز رسميه وجاكيت او بديهات ممع الشوزهات اما ابوات او كندره جلد اما شموا ..
> بيختلف الي لابسها على حسب المكان بس الجينز بظله جينز ..
> بس بينك حكمت على عارضيها ..والي عرضوها لازمهم اشويت حركه متل ثني الضهر او بينزل البنطلون اشوي بس كرمال الصوره واللقطه 
> ..
> وعلى العموم بدورلكم على اكمن شغله تانيه وبشوف رايكم فيها ..*



انا معك في جينز بس يعني راكز انا قصدت عنم الصور بحد ذاتهم ومابدهم حركة لا تسحيل ولا دلع

----------


## باريسيا

> يا جماعه شو مالكو 
> قولو لباريسا شكرا مش بكفيي مهتمه فيكو 
> كل واحد فيكو صار يعملي حاله راكز و ما بلبس جينز 
> شكرا باريسيا 
> رغم اني ما بلبس جينز


*شكرا" محمد ..
مافي واحد مابيلبس جينز ..
ياشباب مالكم ..
والله بيوصلوا ل45 سنه وبعدهم بيلبسوا جينزات ..معقوااااال .!!!!!!
مابيضر انزلوا لسوق اشتروا بس واحد ولبقوله بلوزه او بدي وشوفوها عليكم بروح حلوه 
مش وانتم مكشرين وقبل ماتشوفوها على حالكم معطين الفكره مسبقا"..
جربوا ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> انا معك في جينز بس يعني راكز انا قصدت عنم الصور بحد ذاتهم ومابدهم حركة لا تسحيل ولا دلع


*كيف بدهم يعملوا كركتار للتصوير .؟!!!
ويتميزوا عارضيه ..
وعلى العموم التصوير اجنبي ..
وعدا هاد احنى بنحكم على اللبسه مش على العارضين ..*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *شكرا" محمد ..
> مافي واحد مابيلبس جينز ..
> ياشباب مالكم ..
> والله بيوصلوا ل45 سنه وبعدهم بيلبسوا جينزات ..معقوااااال .!!!!!!
> مابيضر انزلوا لسوق اشتروا بس واحد ولبقوله بلوزه او بدي وشوفوها عليكم بروح حلوه 
> مش وانتم مكشرين وقبل ماتشوفوها على حالكم معطين الفكره مسبقا"..
> جربوا ..*


انا عمري 17 وما بلبس جنز

كوردروي او كتان افضل شيء

----------


## باريسيا

> انا عمري 17 وما بلبس جنز
> 
> كوردروي او كتان افضل شيء


*واحد اتنين مش كل المنتدا مابيحب الجينز ..
مابعرف بعمرك ومابتلبس الجينز ..مابعرف ..
كل واحد وهو حر بلبسه وستقلاليته برائيه بشي الي بيعمله وبيلبسه ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا
					

واحد اتنين مش كل المنتدا مابيحب الجينز ..
مابعرف بعمرك ومابتلبس الجينز ..مابعرف ..
كل واحد وهو حر بلبسه وستقلاليته برائيه بشي الي بيعمله وبيلبسه ..


فعلاً كلام سليم 

*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> فعلاً كلام سليم 
> 
> *


أهلين ابوسليم

----------

